# Best Dwarf Species?



## Tia B (Jan 6, 2018)

As I've grown to appreciate dwarf tarantulas more lately, I wanted to start a thread about them. What's your favorite dwarf species and/or a dwarf species that you feel deserves more recognition?

I currently keep P. scrofa and Hapalopus sp. "Pumpkin Patch", and those two individuals are both fantastic and beautiful spiders. I definitely hope to get a Cyriocosmus elegans and a Cyriocosmus sellatus at some point, and I'm waiting to receive an already-ordered Davus pentaloris.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 6, 2018)

Tia B said:


> As I've grown to appreciate dwarf tarantulas more lately, I wanted to start a thread about them. What's your favorite dwarf species and/or a dwarf species that you feel deserves more recognition?
> 
> I currently keep P. scrofa and Hapalopus sp. "Pumpkin Patch", and those two individual are both fantastic and beautiful spiders. I definitely hope to get a Cyriocosmus elegans and a Cyriocosmus sellatus at some point, and I'm waiting to receive an already-ordered Davus pentalore.


E. Sp. red without a doubt. I can go on and on about them. They are definitely amusing, they will just wander out of their enclosures, not in an escaping manner, it's more of a "hmmmm i wonder what i'll find over here" 
I am not overstating this at all when i say this: no collection is complete without one. I will post pictures if need be.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 6, 2018)

I would highly recommend you a Dolichothele diamantinensis, mini 
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens!


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jan 6, 2018)

Cyriocosmus leetzi is the one that always catches my eye. 

I also have a Euathlus sp. red and D. pentaloris, but don't consider them to be true dwarves. Just smaller Ts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## the sith witch (Jan 6, 2018)

Am getting more interested in dwarf tarantulas myself, simply because space in my living room is limited so getting smaller spiders = more potential spiders. I have a few already and definitely support getting a C. elegans! Mine is a mini bundle of personality, throwing threat postures at 1/6th of an inch, being very webby and visible most of the time. Would also suggest Pseudhapalopus sp Columbia/blue if you can find some, not so webby, but excavates a lot, is often visible and has a nice blue butt as they become juveniles. Both good eaters and easy to care for!
Honorable mention to my Idiothele mira for being incredibly interesting and for fastest burrow building upon a rehouse ever (seriously took her 45 minutes to make a tunnel to the bottom of her pot AND make the door) but she, of course, gets an E- along with my Ephebopus cyanognathus as far as visibility goes. 
Of course, the label of "best" is subjective to one's interests, am a big fan of colorful Ts or Ts with interesting different behaviors, regardless of size. My current favorite is my C. elegans, but as I plan to get another D. diamentinensis and Theraphosinae sp. Panama this week, maybe my "best" will change  (the C. leetzi in the catalogue is also looking at me funny...)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jan 6, 2018)

I’ve been on a hunt for C. ritae for years now, I’ve come across 1 mature male, never seen them offered otherwise. Absolutely stunning little guys, I would LOVE to get my hands on some slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Jan 7, 2018)

N. incei...they web over and eat all the other dwarves.












N. incei



__ cold blood
__ Jan 6, 2018
__ 7


















olive



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017



						N. incei
					




Super appetite and unreal growth rates.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 7, 2018)

N. incei are awesome.

View media item 46633
D. diamantinensis are also awesome.

View media item 44788
E. sp. 'Red', mine is apparently broken seeing as it actually eats, moults and grows. 

View media item 45878
Avicularia minatrix

View media item 46644View media item 45508
I did have 2 C. elegans slings but they escaped, they were pretty cool so I'll probably get another at some point.

View media item 44921View media item 44920

Cyriocosmus leetzi and Theraphosinae sp. 'Panama' are on my wishlist, the latter are stunning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 7, 2018)

H. gabonensis, A. paloma, P. baeri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 7, 2018)

I know not a true dwarf but my adult female Idiothele mira is fantastic. 






Also I have an adult female Cyriocosmus ritae and she's absolutely phenomenonal. And tiny.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jan 7, 2018)

Asking what my favourite dwarf species is like asking which leg i like the best how does anyone expect me to choose my collection contains the following so you'll see why....
Cyriocosmus leetzi adult female (stunning but rarely seen)
Cyriocosmus sellatus adult female (a little gem)
Crypsidromus puriscal (fiesty and looks like a mini B emilia)
Cyclosternum schmardae (a grey sling at the moment)
N incei (as other members have said)
Aphonopelma sp montane (a slow growing dwarf oh joy)
E sp red adult female (everybody knows why they are great)
H triseriatus lowland ( i see your pumpkin patch and i raise you my lemon patch)
H villosella (a dwarf baboon what's not to love)
I also have 3 species I'm not sure would be classed as dwarves they are..
Thrixopelma cyaneolum adult female (stunning)
E parvulus (underrated and stunningly beautiful)
Aphonopelma gabeli (I'm not sure on adult size as mine is a juvenile and never grows)

In the past I've also raised
E sp north (i truly love this species more than any other dwarf I've kept so far, i just can't seem to find any)
D diamantensis (as others have said a mini gbb with a little attitude sometimes)
D boliviaum ( another rarer beautiful dwarf)
And finally Davus pentaloris ( strangely not that fond of this species anymore)
So you can see i like dwarf tarantulas and my favourite today won't be the same tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jan 7, 2018)

I will cast another vote for Theraphosinae sp. “Panama”..... even though its hobby name still bugs the hell out of me

The one issue I have with mine is how much it hides. Of course, it’s still a juvi. So it pretty much comes out to eat a big meal, then burrows for WEEKS before appearing as a slightly larger spider. Still waiting to see how the personality changes as it matures. But really neat spiders!


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 7, 2018)

A minitrix. Not a true dwarf but bloody close enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 7, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> N. incei are awesome.
> 
> View media item 46633
> D. diamantinensis are also awesome.
> ...


Google keeps changing my search request to Poecilotheria bara, do you have some more info and or pics of P.baeri?


----------



## Deb60 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tia B said:


> As I've grown to appreciate dwarf tarantulas more lately, I wanted to start a thread about them. What's your favorite dwarf species and/or a dwarf species that you feel deserves more recognition?
> 
> I currently keep P. scrofa and Hapalopus sp. "Pumpkin Patch", and those two individual are both fantastic and beautiful spiders. I definitely hope to get a Cyriocosmus elegans and a Cyriocosmus sellatus at some point, and I'm waiting to receive an already-ordered Davus pentaloris.





johnny quango said:


> Asking what my favourite dwarf species is like asking which leg i like the best how does anyone expect me to choose my collection contains the following so you'll see why....
> Cyriocosmus leetzi adult female (stunning but rarely seen)
> Cyriocosmus sellatus adult female (a little gem)
> Crypsidromus puriscal (fiesty and looks like a mini B emilia)
> ...


My fav wee ones are the C Elegans ( waiting to get another one ) As mine died when moulting . I’m also a fan of the Eauthlus species sp red , yellow and blue , all have great little personalities.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 7, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Google keeps changing my search request to Poecilotheria bara, do you have some more info and or pics of P.baeri?


_Phlogiellus baeri     _Philippine dwarf about 2-2.5" top obligate burrower.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## StampFan (Jan 7, 2018)

My Plesiopelma sp. Bolivia is pretty cool.  Always out.  Webs the surface a ton, a bit curious.  Not a great eater though....wants to check out the prey first, then maybe, just maybe get it.  Pretty adult colours from a very young age.  Great little girl.


----------



## viper69 (Jan 7, 2018)

Most overlooked N. incei

Best-- define best?













AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mentat Ix (Jan 8, 2018)

The Grym Reaper said:


> E. sp. 'Red', mine is apparently broken seeing as it actually eats, moults and grows.
> 
> View media item 45878


My two are in perfect working order. They don't do any of those things. I have high hopes for them, though

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rittdk01 (Jan 8, 2018)

I have a pretty good collection of dwarf t's.  My favorite u already have--the pumpkin patch hap sp Columbia.  A lot of people apparently confuse smaller to midsize sp with true dwarf t's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Varla Einin (Jan 8, 2018)

We have two Euathlus sp red and they are a joy. As soon as we pull their enclusures out for feeding/ maintenance they are already heading out of their hides to climb the walls.

Ours are horrible feeders XD they have nice big butts though so we aren't worried when they dont eat for a couple weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 8, 2018)

Like some others, I don't consider smaller species to be dwarfs. I would not consider Euathlus sp. Red/Yellow, Davus pentaloris, or Euathlus parvulus 'dwarf' species. Smaller yes, dwarf no. If they get over 3", I don't call them a dwarf species.
I have/had a number of dwarf species and they are extremely reclusive. Most of them I never see and it is a shame because they are so stunning. The exception is my adult female Cyriocosmus elegans, she is out and about all the time. Males mature super fast too and I have ended up with a lot of males.
Here are the ones I have kept in order of preference. Preference is based mostly on visibility...
Neoholothele incei (F)
Cyriocosmus elegans (F)
Ami sp. Panama (F)
Ami sp. Colombia (U)
Cyriocosmus ritae (M)
Cyriocosmus leetzi (M)
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi (M)
Cyriocosmus bertae (F)
Cyriocosmus bicolor (formerly chocoi) (F)
Kochiana brunnipes (U)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Varla Einin said:


> We have two Euathlus sp red and they are a joy. As soon as we pull their enclusures out for feeding/ maintenance they are already heading out of their hides to climb the walls.
> 
> Ours are horrible feeders XD they have nice big butts though so we aren't worried when they dont eat for a couple weeks.


All three of mine are the same way. My female has been fasting since October and is in need of a molt.


----------



## Pokie11 (Jan 8, 2018)

Kochiana brunnipes
Neoholothele incei


----------



## Tia B (Jan 8, 2018)

Pokie11 said:


> Kochiana brunnipes
> Neoholothele incei


Ooh I just looked up Kochiana brunnipes after reading this and man, are they beautiful. I think you just added a spider to my list of must-have species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 8, 2018)

Tia B said:


> Ooh I just looked up Kochiana brunnipes after reading this and man, are they beautiful. I think you just added a spider to my list of must-have species.


I think i saw some for sale somewhere, as i am trying to track some down myself.


----------



## Tia B (Jan 8, 2018)

PanzoN88 said:


> I think i saw some for sale somewhere, as i am trying to track some down myself.


Well, if you figure out where you saw them, then please message me because I'm certainly interested.


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 8, 2018)

Tia B said:


> Ooh I just looked up Kochiana brunnipes after reading this and man, are they beautiful. I think you just added a spider to my list of must-have species.


I have two and I never see them... ever. I'm guessing that they're female, because it seems to be a very female heavy species and I am sure they would have matured by now. The only time I have ever seen mine is the one time I rehoused them. If it weren't for the disappearing crickets, and the odd exuvia thrown out for pickup, I would be sure they were dead.
They are at the very bottom of my list.
She was visible for all of about ten seconds for this photo...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pokie11 (Jan 9, 2018)

Tia B said:


> Ooh I just looked up Kochiana brunnipes after reading this and man, are they beautiful. I think you just added a spider to my list of must-have species.


They are, I especially like their black-pink coloration, and really small size, that makes them super cute. They are skittish, like pretty much any other dwarf species.
I had a male, that matured last year, and he was pretty docile, but he sometimes did bolt into his hide when i disturbed him. Now I have three 1st molt slings, but gosh, they are really tiny, even smaller than pins head, and I have to feed them fruit flies, or chopped up mealies.I would recommend you to get juvenile or adult rather than sling.


----------



## StampFan (Jan 9, 2018)

Pokie11 said:


> They are, I especially like their black-pink coloration, and really small size, that makes them super cute. They are skittish, like pretty much any other dwarf species.
> I had a male, that matured last year, and he was pretty docile, but he sometimes did bolt into his hide when i disturbed him. Now I have three 1st molt slings, but gosh, they are really tiny, even smaller than pin head, and I have to feed them fruit flies, or chopped up mealies.I would recommend you to get juvenile or adult rather than sling.


I second that they are *really* small.  I literally need to use my bifocals to see the thing....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jan 9, 2018)

_K. brunnipes_ is this tiny as a sling:







Exuvia from first moult:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 9, 2018)

dangerforceidle said:


> _K. brunnipes_ is this tiny as a sling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And i thought my A.geniculata were small!


----------



## RTTB (Jan 10, 2018)

A xwalxwal is currently my favorite but I love all my native dwarfs.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 10, 2018)

RTTB said:


> A xwalxwal is currently my favorite but I love all my native dwarfs.


@Andrea82
He omitted the period. S/B A. xwalxwal (Aphonopelma)


----------



## RTTB (Jan 10, 2018)

Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 10, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> @Andrea82
> He omitted the period. S/B A. xwalxwal (Aphonopelma)


I had to read this twice... What on earth is an A.xwalxwal?? Some sort of lolspeak I'm not familiar with or something? So i googled it and had my 'ahaaa' moment. Had no idea there is a species called Aphonopelma xwalxwal...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Deb60 (Jan 10, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> I had to read this twice... What on earth is an A.xwalxwal?? Some sort of lolspeak I'm not familiar with or something? So i googled it and had my 'ahaaa' moment. Had no idea there is a species called Aphonopelma xwalxwal...


I didn’t till I looked it up as well , thought it was a spelling mistake

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Tia B (Jan 10, 2018)

RTTB said:


> A xwalxwal is currently my favorite but I love all my native dwarfs.


After looking them up, they're a really interesting little species. From what pictures I looked up, they have very true-spider-ish legs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 10, 2018)

Tia B said:


> After looking them up, they're a really interesting little species. From what pictures I looked up, they have very true-spider-ish legs.


There are several Aphonopelma dwarfs, A. paloma is my Favorite.
Adult female

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Jan 10, 2018)

I have a Homoeomma sp red.Not sure if they technically count as dwarfs, but she is great. Very active and actually eats pretty well.
One day hope to acquire:
Theraphosinae sp panama 
N incei
C ritae 
C elegans

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Jan 10, 2018)

A. xwalxwal is found near where I live. Yes they are quite leggy. The US has several interesting dwarf species.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garth Vader (Jan 11, 2018)

Euathlus sp red!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jan 11, 2018)

Though I hardly have room to talk (I've only had this species for a little over a month), I absolutely love my Hapalopus sp. Small slings so far. I have 3, and their personalities are all different. 

One is on the timid side when you move the enclosure at all, but is the first to grab it's food and drag it away. 



The largest of the three is just under 1/2 inch in DLS, but is the most curious and bold of all my Ts. When it molted a couple weeks back and kicked out the molt the following day, I used a toothpick to pull it. Instead of staying in it's burrow while a big scary monster messed around in it's vial, it actually came out and grabbed at the toothpick to figure out what was going on. Again, a day (actually, not even a full 24 hours) after molting.



I also apparently have an aspiring actor/actress as a third, because after providing all three with their own rather large (for them) but very dead baby superworms, I came back later to see this one underneath it's meal and eating on it's back. It was only when I took a second look at the photo just now that I realized the little sling had posed in such a way to make it look like the (again, VERY DEAD) superworm was the victor of some epic battle and was currently eating the sling, not the other way around. 



Plus, they're hardly the size of my pinky nail and already have their adult colors. I love that.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Deb60 (Jan 11, 2018)

Just when I thought I wouldn’t be getting anymore Dawrf Ts , and you’ve all given me a few more names to look out for

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 12, 2018)

Typhochlaena seladonia is also a dwarf species. New in the hobby, from what I've gathered it builds a trapdoor on a piece of bark. Very sensitive species from what I've read. And very very very expensive 
https://www.google.nl/search?q=typh..._AUIESgB&biw=360&bih=524#imgrc=cKNuFqjZ-w9MYM:

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Tia B (Jan 12, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Typhochlaena seladonia is also a dwarf species. New in the hobby, from what I've gathered it builds a trapdoor on a piece of bark. Very sensitive species from what I've read. And very very very expensive
> https://www.google.nl/search?q=typh..._AUIESgB&biw=360&bih=524#imgrc=cKNuFqjZ-w9MYM:


That price


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 12, 2018)

Tia B said:


> That price


I know! And adult size is around 3cm DLS...


----------



## Ztesch (Jan 12, 2018)

Tia B said:


> Ooh I just looked up Kochiana brunnipes after reading this and man, are they beautiful. I think you just added a spider to my list of must-have species.


 Palp friction has one for dirt cheap http://palpfrictiontarantulas.com/phone/shop.html#!/Kochiana-brunnipes/p/97939062/category=0


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 12, 2018)

Deb60 said:


> Just when I thought I wouldn’t be getting anymore Dawrf Ts , and you’ve all given me a few more names to look out for


We wouldn't be very good hobbyists if we didn't entice people to spend money on what they didn't think they were going to buy or didn't even know about.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Jan 12, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> Typhochlaena seladonia is also a dwarf species. New in the hobby, from what I've gathered it builds a trapdoor on a piece of bark. Very sensitive species from what I've read. And very very very expensive
> https://www.google.nl/search?q=typh..._AUIESgB&biw=360&bih=524#imgrc=cKNuFqjZ-w9MYM:


Really hope these go down in price in the next few years. Do you recall what makes them a sensitive species?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tia B (Jan 12, 2018)

Ztesch said:


> Palp friction has one for dirt cheap http://palpfrictiontarantulas.com/phone/shop.html#!/Kochiana-brunnipes/p/97939062/category=0


You guys are making me spend all my money

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Ztesch (Jan 13, 2018)

Tia B said:


> You guys are making me spend all my money


Hey you wanted us to find you one, so here you go lol.  Although you may have to get a couple more to make that $40 shipping a little more bearable.  Palp Friction has a huuuuuge selection and a bunch for pretty cheap.  When I was looking yesterday they had P. Metallicas for $60.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jan 13, 2018)

CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> Do you recall what makes them a sensitive species?


It's most likely that they are new in the hobby and the husbandry for them hasn't been fully nailed down yet.  Just like the reputation _Avicularia et al. _received when they were kept too damp with insufficient ventilation.  The SADS stigma.  After a while better info will be available on how to keep them, and the reputation of being 'sensitive' will likely fade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ztesch said:


> Hey you wanted us to find you one, so here you go lol.  Although you may have to get a couple more to make that $40 shipping a little more bearable.  Palp Friction has a huuuuuge selection and a bunch for pretty cheap.  When I was looking yesterday they had P. Metallicas for $60.


Palp friction came out of nowhere, but they're fantastic. Great prices, great stock, great shipping, great communication, I honestly can't wait to go back to them. I made a purchase the day before a sale I didn't know about, and without asking they gave me credit for what I would've gotten off with the sale. Absolutely recommend them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 13, 2018)

CitizensOfTheWomb said:


> Really hope these go down in price in the next few years. Do you recall what makes them a sensitive species?


It's along the lines of @dangerforceidle post. Parameter issues like with Avicularia, from what I've gathered. I asked on the Dutch forum but haven't got a precise answer yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 13, 2018)

Tia B said:


> You guys are making me spend all my money


Everybody, i think we converted another one!!!!


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Jan 13, 2018)

dangerforceidle said:


> It's most likely that they are new in the hobby and the husbandry for them hasn't been fully nailed down yet.  Just like the reputation _Avicularia et al. _received when they were kept too damp with insufficient ventilation.  The SADS stigma.  After a while better info will be available on how to keep them, and the reputation of being 'sensitive' will likely fade.





Andrea82 said:


> It's along the lines of @dangerforceidle post. Parameter issues like with Avicularia, from what I've gathered. I asked on the Dutch forum but haven't got a precise answer yet.


I see. That makes sense.
Thank you for the replies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tia B (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, you guys have influenced me to buy an N. incei and an H. villosella. Just ordered them a couple minutes ago. I wanted to order the K. brunnipes, but I just couldn't do the 40 dollar shipping fee. I went with a different seller.

~I can see my money just flying out of my hands~


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 15, 2018)

Tia B said:


> Well, you guys have influenced me to buy an N. incei and an H. villosella. Just ordered them a couple minutes ago. I wanted to order the K. brunnipes, but I just couldn't do the 40 dollar shipping fee. I went with a different seller.
> 
> ~I can see my money just flying out of my hands~


H.villosella is one I'd like as well, i think their long spinnerets look outlandish but awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake Law (Dec 22, 2019)

Sarkhan42 said:


> I’ve been on a hunt for C. ritae for years now, I’ve come across 1 mature male, never seen them offered otherwise. Absolutely stunning little guys, I would LOVE to get my hands on some slings.


 I know that this is over a year old but if you’re from the U.S Arachnoiden has C. Ritae slings for around $60 they just got in stock. Thought about getting one but I decided to get a C. Leetzi instead since it was half the price lol


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 22, 2019)

I like Heterothele villosella. I had a well function communal of this speicies back many years ago. But they can easily be kept in their own enclosures. Very handsome tarantula with an intresting behavior and a heavy webbing capibility!


----------



## Moroes (Sep 20, 2021)

Vanessa said:


> Like some others, I don't consider smaller species to be dwarfs. I would not consider Euathlus sp. Red/Yellow, Davus pentaloris, or Euathlus parvulus 'dwarf' species. Smaller yes, dwarf no. If they get over 3", I don't call them a dwarf species.
> I have/had a number of dwarf species and they are extremely reclusive. Most of them I never see and it is a shame because they are so stunning. The exception is my adult female Cyriocosmus elegans, she is out and about all the time. Males mature super fast too and I have ended up with a lot of males.
> Here are the ones I have kept in order of preference. Preference is based mostly on visibility...
> Neoholothele incei (F)
> ...


In your opinion for someone who wants their first T to preferably be a dwarf, is the C elegans always fairly visible by nature? or is that just yours that exhibits that behaviour? Are they super fast like N incei? I was thinking of getting an incei but I've been told they aren't great if you're a bit arachnophobic as they are super fast, and can make cleaning their tank a bit more difficult than a slower species. Ritae, incei, and elegans are species I've managed to find in Canada, that I could get shipped. Just appreciating different people's opinions before I commit to something.


----------



## Craig73 (Sep 20, 2021)

Moroes said:


> In your opinion for someone who wants their first T to preferably be a dwarf, is the C elegans always fairly visible by nature? or is that just yours that exhibits that behaviour? Are they super fast like N incei? I was thinking of getting an incei but I've been told they aren't great if you're a bit arachnophobic as they are super fast, and can make cleaning their tank a bit more difficult than a slower species. Ritae, incei, and elegans are species I've managed to find in Canada, that I could get shipped. Just appreciating different people's opinions before I commit to something.


I’m phobic and can tell you while incei’s are fast they are awesome.  I prefer the olive color form over gold but that‘s my taste.  They web amazingly and often see mine out and as soon as I touch the enclosure they dive bomb into their web fortress.  

Not gonna lie that the speed took some getting used to, you do get accustomed to it as you grow with the spider.  Every time I open the enclosure they hide so it makes things easier to deal with.  Great eaters to.  

Every spider can be hell on wheels fast, that just comes with the package. Incei’s are dirt cheap and fairly hardy to live through most husbandry mistakes IMO. Short lived, so keep that in mind as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moroes (Sep 21, 2021)

Craig73 said:


> I’m phobic and can tell you while incei’s are fast they are awesome.  I prefer the olive color form over gold but that‘s my taste.  They web amazingly and often see mine out and as soon as I touch the enclosure they dive bomb into their web fortress.
> 
> Not gonna lie that the speed took some getting used to, you do get accustomed to it as you grow with the spider.  Every time I open the enclosure they hide so it makes things easier to deal with.  Great eaters to.
> 
> Every spider can be hell on wheels fast, that just comes with the package. Incei’s are dirt cheap and fairly hardy to live through most husbandry mistakes IMO. Short lived, so keep that in mind as well.


Thanks. I will still consider incei. along with the C elegans as well as the C ritae. So much to choose from!


----------



## VaporRyder (Sep 21, 2021)

Love my incei! Super cute! They are fast but, as Craig said, quick to hide in their heavy webbing. Despite the webbing, I can usually see mine hanging out on top of the web or in the peripheries by the glass (polycarbonate).

There is no way to clean the tank really, without destroying the webbing - which I choose not to do. I am very rarely able to remove bolus or exuvia, but have had no hygiene issues (mould, mites, or flies). I do keep one tiny corner clear for the water bowl.

I made a split level enclosure with a multi-entrance plastic cave (modified reptile cave) in the centre, dug into the embankment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moroes (Sep 21, 2021)

VaporRyder said:


> Love my incei! Super cute! They are fast but, as Craig said, quick to hide in their heavy webbing. Despite the webbing, I can usually see mine hanging out on top of the web or in the peripheries by the glass (polycarbonate).
> 
> There is no way to clean the tank really, without destroying the webbing - which I choose not to do. I am very rarely able to remove bolus or exuvia, but have had no hygiene issues (mould, mites, or flies). I do keep one tiny corner clear for the water bowl.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I am so torn lol. There are SO many different tarantulas to choose from, however I refuse to own more than 1. If I get a second spider, it will be a jumping spider. Incei, the C elegans are pretty much what I'm debating between, but still researching, as I keep finding new species that people talk about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

